
Nest’s Thermostat E has a new design, - tantalor
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2017/8/31/16225644/nest-thermostat-e-announced-cheaper-redesign
======
Corrado
I don't know if I can take the new Nest E seriously. The video talks about how
they took a display and put frosted glass over it so that you couldn't see it
very well just sounds like something the Onion would run. I guess it might be
OK but I just feel like I'm being trolled.

